
Ask HN: Creating a Mastodon Instance for My University Society - 1onetwo
Good Day,<p>I recently started a society in my university dedicated to cyber security and hopefully grow into a hacker space.<p>I want to kick off the fall term by hosting a decentralized social network like mastodon. I am currently learning Vue and looking for an internship this summer.<p>Any advice on how to approach it, what should i learn and should i even focus on this. I personally dislike twitter and i think the more decentralized social networks such as mastodon should be encouraged at colleges and universities.<p>Location: Canada
======
mattkenefick
Do you have any programming experience at all?

"Learning Vue" won't cut it. Do you have any backend, database, frontend,
etc... any experience?

~~~
1onetwo
Well, I am in my second year, i have experience in flask, express, and MySQL.
I am currently learning vue for a personal project of mine but yeah, i do have
experience in those frameworks

